# اليوم تذكار الشهيد مارجرجس



## tamav maria (1 مايو 2010)

[FONT=Comic 
Sans MS]*النهارده بنحتفل بمناسبه خاصه هي       *[/FONT]
*تذكار الشهيد العظيم البطل مارجرجس **ونامل ان احنا نقدم له موضوع يناسب مكانته في منتدانا وقلوبنا*

*

*
*

*
[FONT=Comic Sans 
MS]*سيرته العطره *[/FONT]*وبعض من عذباته

*
*نشأة القديس:
لا نستطيع أن نحدد السنة التى ولد فيها القديس مارجرجس بالضبط ولكن نستدل من كتب الكنيسة أن ولد فى أواسط النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث الميلادى بمدينة اللد بأقليم كبادوكية بفلسطين من أبوين مسيحيين أتقياء. فوالده الأمير أنسطاسيوس حاكم ملاطية وأمه ثيؤبستى ابنة ديونيسيوس حاكم اللد وكانت له أختان احداهما كاسيا والثانية مدرونة. وكان والد القديس مارجرس مؤمنا بالسيد المسيح. وقد اشتهر بالصلاح والعدل. يحكم البلاد بمخافة الله. فلما رزقه الله بابنه جرجس أحست تربيته على مقتضى الآداب والأخلاق المسيحية المستقيمة ولقنه العلوم الكنسية واللاهوتية. كما لقنه العلوم والآداب والقوانين .... فضلاً عن إجادة اللغة اليونانية التى كانت فى ذلك العصر هى لغة المدنية والثقافة وإجادة الفروسية التى كانت هى مفخرة ذلك الزمان

**استشهاد والده
القديس أنسطاسيوس:
حدث أنه لما بلغ القديس الرابعة عشرة من عمره ان علم الوالى أن والده أنسطاسيوس يعتنق المسيحية. فأمر بقطع راسه وعين مكانه أميراً آخر

رحيل عائلة جرجس:
بعد استشهاد والد القديس مارجرجس. أخذت والدة جرجس ابنها وابنتيها ورحلت من اقليم الكبادوك الى مدينة ديوسبوليس أحد اقاليم فلسطين حيث كان موطنها الأصلى وحيث كانت لها فيه أملاك كثيرة

الأمير مارجرجس:
لقد كان القديس جرجس حسن الطلعة ممشوق القوام .. مما أهله أن يلتحق بالجيش وكان عمره سبعة عشر عاما ... ولما علم الوالى الجديد بشجاعته وفروسيته بعث به الى الامبراطور الرومانى وبصحبته مائة جندى وأعطاه خطابا الى الامبراطور يوصى فيه بترقيتة. فلما رآه الامبراطور وقرأ الرسالة التى معه فرح به جدا ومنحه لقب امير وأصبح (الأمير جرجس) ورتب له راتباً شهريا ضخماً وأعطاه خمسمائة جندى ليكونوا تحت أمره، كما عينه حاكماً لعدة بلاد لتكون خاضعة لحكمه وقيد اسمه فى ديوان المملكة مع العظماء وأعطاه هدايا كثيرة. وعند انصرافه وهبه حصانا ضخما
*
*نياحة والدته:*
*ما أن عاد الأمير جرجس حتى خرج أمير فلسطين للقائه بحفاوة وتكريم. وأقامت والدته وليمة عظيمة لأهل المدينة كما أقامت الصلوات الكثيرة لأجله
ولما بلغ القديس من العمر عشرين عاما تنيحت والدته وكان قد وصل الى درجة فائقة من الشجاعة ... وأصبحت له شهرة فى كل مكان
فقرر الأمير يسطس حاكم فلسطين أن يزوجه ابنته الأميرة، غير أنه قبل ان تتم مراسيم الزواج توفى الأمير ففكر القديس فى أن يتمم زواجه من الأميرة.. ليصبح اميراً على فلسطين بعد أبيها...... لكن الله كان قد دبر له مملكة من نوع آخر ومن نوع أنبل وأجمل ليكون اميراً عليها وهى مملكة الشهداء التى هى ليست فى الأرض وإنما فى السماء ... ولقد حفظه السيد المسيح عريساً بكراً لملكوته السمائى

ذهاب القائد جرجس الى مدينة صور:
إلى صور توجه القائد جرجس يرافقه خادمه سقراط فى أمر يخص الجنديةولما وصل اليها وجد جموع الحكام والشعب يبخرون للأصنام وقد تركوا عبادة الإله الحقيقى يسوع المسيح واهتموا بعبادة الأصنام وتقديم الذبائح والبخور الى الأوثان الحجارة الصماء. كما أن المللك داديانوس اجتمع مع تسعة وستون من الملوك والرؤساء فى دولته بمناسبة عيد أبولون وأصدروا منشورا ينص على ما يلى :
هدم جميع الكنائس
طرد جميع الموظفين المسيحيين من أعمالهم
حرق الكتب المقدسة
تقديم الذبائح والبخور لآلهة الملك
وكل من يرفض الخضوع لأوامر الملك يعذب عذابا شديدا حتى الموت

شجاعة القائد جرجس:
غلى دم الشجاعة والشهامة فى عروق القديس وقام بتمزيق المنشور أمام جنود الملك داديانوس وبسرعة فائقة قبض الجنود على الأمير جرجس وساقوه الى الملك مكبلاً بالقيود الحديدية. لينال عقابه على ما غله ضد أوامر الملك

عذابات القديس :
لقد ذاق القديس أمير الشهداء أشد أنواع العذابات طوال سبع سنوات كاملة من جلد وضرب بالدبابيس وتقطيع الأعضاء ووضع داخل جير حى غير مطفأ ونشره بالمنشار وعذابات كثيرة أهلته أن يكون أميراً للشهداء.. وها نحن نعرض الى هذه العذابات التى تحملها القديس بصبر عجيب

[FONT=Courier 
New]القديس داخل السجن :**
إقتاد الجنود القديس الى الملك داديانوس الذى كان مجتمعا مع الملوك والأمراء التسعة والستون يدبرون ويخططون لاهلاك المسيحيين، ولكن قد هالهم الأمر أن الذى يقف أمامهم قائد له مكانته المرموقة فى المملكة، لذلك ابتدأ الملك يلاطف الأمير جرجس بالوعود والترقيات الى مناصب أعلى وأنه سوف يزوجه ابنته وسوف يعطيه من الأموال والذهب والهداي الكثير إذا قدم السجود والتبخير للآلهة. ولكن الأمير جرجس تذكر أنه ينبغى أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس .
لم تفلح كل محاولات الملوك والأمراء فى إثناء القديس عن عبادته للإله الحقيقى يسوع المسيح، مما جعل الملك يثور غاضباً ويأمر بوضع جورجيوس داخل السجن

إغرائه بالخطيئة ... الفتاة تنال اكليل الشهادة:
أخذ الملك يستشير أعوانه فى كيفية تعذيب هذا القائد ليكون عبرة لكل من تسول له نفسه إهانة الملك وعدم التبخير والسجود لآلهة المملكة فقدم أحد الأمراء إقتراحا بوضع جرجس مع فتاة جميلة من محظيات قصر الملك حتى يفقد عفته ثم يسهل بعد ذلك خضوعه لأوامر الملك وفى الحال كانت الفتاة داخل زنزانة القديس جرجس. ... ولكن ماذا تفعل كل محاولات إبليس أمام قوة الصلاة فقد كان القديس راكعاً يصلى الى السيد المسيح أن يعينه ويقويه وهنا نجد قوة الصلاة التى تغلب كل تجربة وتحول الدنس الى عفة ... وحولت الفتاة من الخطية الى الطهارة وما أن حضر رجال الملك فى الصباح لأخذذ الفتاة حتى وجدوا خلاف ما توقعوا. لأنهم وجدوا الفتاة الخليعة وقد اكتست بالحشمة وهى تعترف بإيمانها بالسيد المسيح إله جرجس. وقد كانت مفاجأة صاعقة أصابت الملك وأعوانه بالذهول مما دعاه لإصدار أوامره بإعدامها فى الحال وهكذا نالت اكليل الشهادة استشاط الملك غضبا فأمر جنوده بربط جرجس بأغلال قاسية ثم القوا على صدره حجراً كبيراً وتركوه الى اليوم التالى لعله يموت أو يخضع لأوامرهم ولكنه تحمل الألم وهو يشكر السيد المسيح

تعذيب القديس بالهنبازين وظهور رب المجد له:
حينما فشلت المحاولة فى إخضاع القديس، أمر الملك بتعذيبه بالهنبازين، وهى آلة تعذيب شنيعة عبارة عن دولاب حديدى به عجلتان من الحديد لكل منهما سكاكسن حادة وتدور كل عجلة عكس الأخرى. وعندما وضعوا جرجس داخل الدولاب وأداروا العجلتان أخذ جسده يتمزق والدم يسيل منه. وإمعانا فى التعذيب جاءوا بنار المشاعل ومرروها على جروحه ثم وضعوا كميات من الملح فوق جروحه ايضا حتى أصبحت آلامه فوق كل احتمال ومع ذلك كان جرجس يقدم الشكر للسيد المسيح الذى احتمل آلام الصليب من أجل خطايا البشرية وبينما القديس غارقا فى دمائه بين حى وميت إذ بنور قوى يظهر فجأة داخل غرفته فى السجن ويقترب منه مخلص العالم ويعطيه السلام قائلاً لا تخف يا حبيبى جرجس لأنى معك وعندما لمس جراحاته إذ بها تلتئم بسرعة عجيبة وكأنه لم يصب بأى أذى

شدة على أربعة أوتاد فى جير حى وظهور رب المجد له للمرة الثانية ليشفيه من جراحه:
حينئذ أمر داديانوس أن يخرجوه من السجن ويحضروه بين يديه فى مجلس الحكم وكان القديس يرتل "الهى انظر الى معونتى" وقد سأله الحاضرون : يا جرجس من الذى شفاك فأجابهم القديس : انتم لا تستحقون أن تسمعوا اسم الذى شفانى حينئذ استشاطوا غيظا وأمروا أن يشد على أربعة أوتاد ويضرب مائة سوط على بطنه. ثم أمر الملك أن يأتىوا بجير حى ويوضع على جراحاته وقروحه جميعاً. ثم يصب على جسده كبريت مذاب فى خل عتيق ووكل لحراسته ثمانية جنود يحفظونه الى الغد اشتعلت النار وهاجت فى جسده وتألم جدا وللوقت نظر المخلص لالآمه فنزل اليه من السماء ومعه ملائكته الأطهار وقال هل : لك أقول يا حبيبى جرجس أنهض قائماً صحيحاً معافى من جميع الآمك، اثبت وتقو لأنى كائن معك عندئذ لمس الرب جسده وشفاه من جميع جروحه وأعطاه السلام وصعد الى السماء بمجد عظيم. أما المغبوط جرجس فأقام بقية الليل يسبح الى الصباح فلما رآه الجند وبقية الموكلين بحراسته انه صحيح معافى تعجبوا وأسرعوا وأعلموا الملوك

إتهام القديس بإنه ساحر ... وإيمان الساحر أثناسيوس:
فى اليوم التالى أمر الملك قائد حرسه بالذهاب الى السجب ليتحقق من موته حتى يدفنه خارج المدينة. ولكن فوجىء قائد الحرس بأن وجد القديس سليماً معافى من كل ما أصابه فذهب به الى الملك الذى اندهش عندما رآه فى كامل صحته لكن الملك وأعوانه ابتدأوا ينسبون ما حدث للقديس بأنه ساحر. لذلك أمر الملك بإحضار أعظم السحرة فى المملكة. وبسرعة كان الساحر أثناسيوس أمام الملك الذى طلب منه التغلب على جرجس وإخضاعه بقوة السحر وحالاً أخذ الساحر كأساً مملؤة شراباً ومزجها بكمية كبيرة من السم القاتل وقدمها الى القديس ليشربها، لكن القديس جرجس ردد فى نفسه قائلاً : "إن قوة الصليب عن الهالكين جهالة. أما عندنا نحن المخلصون فهى قوة الله" ثم مد يده ورشم الكأس بعلامة الصليب المقدس وتناول كل ما فيها، والجميع ينظرون اليه متوقعين سقوطه.... ولكن طال انتظارهم إذ لم يؤثر السم فى جرجس فأغتاظ الساحر جدا وأخذ كأسا أخرى وضاعف كمية السم وقرأ عليها أسماء شياطينه المرعبة الأشر من الأولى مع ربط يدى القديس حى لايرشم علامة الصليب، لكن القديس رشم الصليب بفمه وتناول كأس السم ولكن لم يصبه أى أذى كما فى المرة الأولى عندئذ سرت الدهشة بين جموع الحاضرين وصاح الجميع بما فيهم الساحر أثناسيوس الذى سجد بين قدمى القديس معلنين إيمانهم بالسيد المسيح الإله الحقيقى
فأستشاط الملك غيظاً والأمراء الذين معه وأصدروا أمراً بقطع رؤوسهم بحد السيف ونالوا اكليل الشهادة. لكن الملك أخذ يصر بأسنانه وهو يتوعد البطل بأن يذيقه أنواع العذابات إذا استمر على إيمانه بالسيد المسيح

تعذيبه بالشفرات الحادة:
أمر الملك بتعذيب جرجس بأن يمدد على شفرات حادة مثل السكاكين لتقطيع أعضاء جسمه، ولكن كلما حاول الجند كانت شفراتهم تتكر وتتناثر على الأرض

وضع حذاء المسامير فى رجليه:
لم يرتدع الملك بعد كل ما رآه بل تقسى قلبه وطلب من الجنود إحضار حذاء يدقوا فيه مسامير كبيرة ثم يلبسه جرجس ويامرونه بالجرى وفعلاً تم ذلك وأخذ الدم يسيل منه وهو يجرى وكان إذا توقف ينهال عليه الجند بالضرب بأعصاب البقر حتى تفجرت دماؤه من جميع جسمه وراح فى غيبوبة من شدة الالم ثم أخذوه والقوه فى السجن بين حى وميت. ولكن الرب يسوع ظهر له فى السجن وشفاه من جميع جراحاته

تعذيب القديس بالنورج ... وموته للمرة الأولى:
أمر الملك داديانوس بعد ذلك إمعاناً فى تعذيب القديس بأن يوضع داخل نورج بعجلة كبيرة ذات أطواق ومناجل وسيوف حادة وعندما أداروا العجلة والقديس بداخل النورج، انسحقت عظامه وتقطعت جميع أعضائه حتى ان الملك والأمراء أخذوا فى الاستهزاء به وكيف ان الهه لم يقدر أن يخلصه من أيديهم، ثم أمر الملك أن توضع عظامه ولحمه فى جب عميق حتى يتخلصوا منه نهائيا ولكن السيد المسيح الإله القادر على كل شىء أراد ان يخزى الشيطان وعباد الأصنام. إذ تزلزلت الأرض لأن رب الكون نزل وأقام جرجس حيا ... فما أن رأى هذا أحد الأمراء ويدعى اناضوليس حتى أعلن ايمانه بالسيد المسيح اله جرجس ومعه جمع غفير كان حاضراً وشاهد المعجرز العظيمة. ولكن الملك الجاحد أمر حالاً بقطع رؤوسهم حتى لايحدث شغب فى الشعب ونالوا اكليل الحياة الأبدية ثم أمر الملك بوضع القديس فى السجن حتى يتفنن فى طريقة يهلك بها القديس ويتخلص منه

تعذيب القديس بالمنشار ... وموته للمرة الثانية:
أمر الملك بعد ذلك بإحضار القديس ونشره بمنشار كبير الى نصفين وهو ممدد على الأرض مع ربط يديه ورجليه بسلاسل حديدية. ولما فارق القديس الحياة، أمر الملك بدفنه وأن يوضع عليه كميات كبيرة من رصاص وزفت وكبريت وأمر الجند أن يوقدوا ناراً حتى لايتبقى أى عصو من جسده يأخذه الناس ويكرموه لكن رب المجد لم يترك أمير الشهداء يسخر منه أعوان الشيطان إذ نزل الرب يسوع من السماء ملائكته وأقام جرجس ووضعه على الأرض كأنه لم يصب بأى أذى. ومن ثم أخذ القديس يطوف فى الشوارع منادياً بأنه حى لكى يؤمن بالسيد المسيح الى الكل أما الجموع فقد أحاطوا بالقديس ... والملك والأمراء اضطربوا جدأً حينما علموا أن القديس جرجس رجع حياً للمرة الثانية والجموع هتفت مؤمنة بإله جرجس مما جعل الملك يصدر أمره بإعدام كل من آمن بالسيد المسيح وقتله بالسيف

تعذيب القديس بطمره فى إناء به جير .. وظهور رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل له:
استشاط الملك غضبا لكل ما حدث فأمر بوضع جرجس فى حوض كبير مملوء جير حى غير مطفأ وذلك لمدة ثلاثة أيام مع حراسة مشددة حتى لا يقترب منه أحد وحالاً وضعوا القديس فى الحوض وهو مقيد اليدين والرجلين ولكن ماذا تفعل كل قوى الشيطان أما قوة ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى حول أتون النار الذى وضع فيه الثلاثة فتية القديسين كأنه ندى بارد وفى اليوم الثالث حضر الجند لإخراج جثته التى ظنوا انها تلاشت ولم يبقى غير العظام فقط ولكنهم فوجئوا بالقديس لم يصب بأى أذى فقد نزل رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل وحفظ القديس من أى شر

تعذيب القديس ورفعة على معصرة ... وموته للمرة الثالثة:
بعد ذلك أمر الملك الكافر داديانوس بإحضار جرجس أمامه وضربه بغير رحمة حتى تهرأ لحمه ثم أمر بوضعه فى المعصرة حتى فارق الحياة وأصبح جسده عبارة عن أجزاء متنائرة وبعد ذلك أمر الملك بطرحه على جبل عال حتى يستريح من الى الأبد وبعد أن فعلوا أوامر الملك إذ حدث رعد فى السماء وبرق شديد والسيد المسيح له المجد ظهر على سحابة وأعاد جرجس الى الحياة مرة اخرى ليخزى به الكفرة عباد الشيطان وفى الحال آمن كثيرون بإله جرجس

داخل قصر الملك:
أخذت الملك حيرة شديدة فأخذ يلاطف جرجس ويكلمه برقة واعداً إياه أن يجعله الرجل الثانى فى المملكة إن بخر للأصنام ولو مرة واحدة. حتى لا تهلك المملكة بسببه وقد تظاهر القديس بالموافقة لتظهر عجائب وفعلاً أمر الملك بإطلاق سراحه وإنزاله ضيفاً فى قصر الملك فى داخل القصر تقابل البطل القديس مع الملكة الكسندرة زوجة الملك التى كانت تريد رؤيته لما سمعت عن شجاعته وتحمله للعذابات وابتدأت تسأله عن سر قوته وعجائبه وتطرق الحديث عن الإله الواحد الأزلى الأبدى خالق كل شىء القادر على كل شىء. وعن تجسده فى أحشاء السيدة العذراء وأنه مصدر القوة التى يهبها لأولاده المؤمنين به وانه يقبل اليه كل تائب ويغفر له خطاياه وهو عون الذين يلتجئون اليه فى الشدائد والضيقات مما جعل الملكة تؤمن بالسيد المسيح. دون علم زوجها الملك

القديس داخل البربا وحديثه مع الشياطين وتحطيم التماثيل أمام الجموع:
فى الصباح الباكر أشيع أن جرجس خضع لأوامر الملك وأنه سوف يبخر للآلهة. وكان الحفل مهيباً والأروقة غاصة بالمتفرجين، والجنود مصطفين لتحية صديقهم القائد الذى ظنوا أنه خضع لدين المملكه ... تقدم القديس ووقف أمام الصنم الكبير الذى يتوسط المعبد وصلى الى السيد المسيح أن يظهر عجائبه فى هذه اللحظة كى يعرف الجميع من هو الإله الحقيقى ثم التفت الى الصنم ابولون وقال له إن كنت أنت الاله الحقيقى فإكشف قدرتك للجموع. فخرج صوت سمعه كل الحاضرين "الإله الحقيقى هو الذى تعبده أنت يا جرجس أما نحن فإننا شياطين ساكنين هذا الحجر ثم رشم القديس بعلامة الصليب على الصنم الكبير وفى الحال سقط على الأرضوسقطت بقية الأصنام التى فى المعبد. والشعب الحاضر هتفوا قائلين نؤمن بإله جرجس فأمر بقطع رؤوسهم بالسيف

استشهاد القديس:
اجتمع الملك داديانوس مع الملوك والأمراء ليجدوا طريقة تخلصهم من جرجس وكتبوا قضيته بأن تؤخذ رأسه بحد السيف ووقع عليها الملوك والأمراء التسعة والستون. وكان القديس يسير فرحاً مسروراً الى المكان المعد لينال اكليل الشهادة. ولما وصل الى المكان صلى الى السيد المسيح ثم تقدم بقلب ثابت قوى ومد عنقه الى السياف الذى هوى بشدة على رقبته ... ونال اكليل الشهادة فى اليوم الثالث والعشرين من شهر برمودة الموافق أول مايو فى حوالى 263م

نقل اعضاءالشهيد مارجرجس من صور الى اللد بفلسطين :
لما أخذت رأس القديس مارجرجس، بقى جسده ملقى على الأرض الى غروب الشمس وكا سقراطيس خادم القديس عنده يبكى عليه ويحرسه. فألقى الرب فى قلب اثنين من العبيد أصدقائه، فأتيا الى المدينة ليتفقدا سيدهما ليعلما ما كان من أمره. فلما تقصيل عنه أعلموهما أنه قد قتل فى ذلك اليوم. فبكيا وطافا يبحثان عن موضع جسده. فوجدوا سقراطيس جالساً عنده يبكى. فجلسا هما أيضاً يبكيان معه ثم بعد هذا، قاموا جميعاً وأخذوا رأس القديس ووضعوها مع الجسد. ثم نزعوا عنه الثوب الذى كان عليه، وكان ملطخا بدمه الطاهر، وأدرجوه فى ثوب نقى كان لأحدهم ووجدوا قبراً جديداً خارج المدينة قريبا منهم. فوضعوا فيه جسد القديس وجلسوا هناك الى الغد ولما أصبحوا، دخلوا المدينة وابتاعوا طيبا وأكفانا نقية وكفنوا بها جسده ثم وضعوه فى القبر، وتركوا عنده سقراطيس يحرسه، ودخل الاثنان الآخران الى المدينة ليتشغلا ويجدا مصاريف حمل جسد القديس سيدهما فى مركب، ثم صادفوا مركبا على وشك الاقلاع الى يافا. فطلبوا من رئيس المركب حمله فى مركبهم، ففرحوا بذلك. وكذلك التجار لما سمعوا بحمل جسد القديس مارجرجس الذى من مدينة اللد فى مركبهم وعلموا قصته وتعجبوا من عذاباته. وقاموا بأجمعهم وسجدوا أمام جسده ممجدين الله لأنهم استحقوا أن يصعدوا جسد القديس فى مركبهم وكان واحد منهم اسمه لاونديوس من أهل يافا، كان يعرف القديس مارجرجس، فأحضر دابة وحمل جسده عليها وأوصله الى بيته. حينئذ وجد أن والدته واختيه قد تنيحن. فذاع الخبر بإن جسد القديس مارجرجس قد احضر. لأنهم لم يروه منذ سبع سنوات وكان أهل بلدته قوما مسيحين فأجتمعوا وسجدوا وهم باكين ثم قبلوه وهم متعجبين من جهاده وفرحوا ومجدوا الله ثم أخبر سقراطيس والعبدان الآخران وكان أسم احدهما لوقاس واسم الآخر قبريانوس أخبروا أهل المدينة بكل ما كان من سيدهم. فتعجبواجداً. ثم وضعوا جسد القديس مارجرجس فى خزانة داخل بيته مدة سبعة أيام وهم يأتون بأجمعهم ويصلون عنده. ثم حملوا الجسد الى البيعة التى كانت فى المدينة ..... وقاموا بعد ذلك بهدم منزل القديس وقاموا ببناء بيعة حسنة باسمة فى موضع بيته. وارسلوا الى بيت المقدس رئيس الاساقفة الأنبا تاؤضوسيوس، فكرسها فى اليوم السابع من شهر هاتور ووضعوا جسده فيها وحدثت فى البيعة فى تلك الليلة قوات وعجائب باهرة وتم بناء البيعة فى سنة وعشرة شهور*[/FONT]

*بعض القاب قديسنا العظيم*
*جيئورجيوس :اسم يونانى .
**جرجس :الاسم الذى عرف بة فى فلسطين .
**مارجرجس 






 مار ) كلمة سريانية معناها السيد .
**جرجس الملطى :نسبة الى مدينة فلسطينية موطن أبوى القديس و أجدادة و هى فى إقليم كبادوكيا .
*[FONT=Comic Sans
 MS]*مارجرجس الرومانى :لمنحة حقوق المواطنة الرومانية .
*[/FONT]*مارجرجس الفلسطينى :لآن والدتة كانت من اللد .
**مارجرجس الكبير :تميزا لة عن القديسين الذين يحملوهن اسمه .
**سان جوج :فى الكنائس الغربية .
**الخضر :عند غير المسيحين .
**كوكب الصبح المنير :**فى ذكصولوجية باكر .
**أمير الشهداء :أعطاة اياة السيد المسيح .
**سريع الندهة :سريع الاستجابة ( اللقب الشعبى ) .
جورجى :أبو جورج .

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليكى يا نيتا  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2010)

جميل  يا نيتا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (1 مايو 2010)

*
شكرا جداااا

للموضوع المميز
و

الرائع جدا

الرب يسوع معكم دائما


​*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (1 مايو 2010)

مرسي ليكى على موضعك
 ربنا يباركك


----------



## عادل نسيم (1 مايو 2010)

*شكراً نيتا *
*علي موضوعك تذكار الشهيد مارجرجس *
*تشفعاته تكون معنا جميعاً*


----------



## elamer1000 (1 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا نيتا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





شكرا لمرورك kokoman


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا نيتا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




اشكرك كليمو
علي مشاركتك


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا جداااا
> 
> للموضوع المميز
> ...




اشكرك النهيسي
للمشاركه الطيبه


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> مرسي ليكى على موضعك
> ربنا يباركك






اشكرك يا منال يا عسله
مرورك اسعدني


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *شكراً نيتا *
> *علي موضوعك تذكار الشهيد مارجرجس *
> *تشفعاته تكون معنا جميعاً*



اشكرك عادل
علي المشاركه الطيبه


----------



## tamav maria (2 مايو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> الف شكر
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك




thank you elamer 
ربنا يباركك


----------

